# Probleme mit Bisserkennung



## CyTrobIc (11. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

jo mein Problem steht im Titel... ich ralls einfach nicht, gibts da evtl. Tips ?
Schon arg nervig nen Wattwurm 30 min zu baden und dann beim einholen sind beide Haken blank. Haken Schollen und Dorsche sich selber oder muss man anreissen wie bei Süsswasserfischen ?

gruss
Gerrit


----------



## mb243 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> Haken Schollen und Dorsche sich selber oder muss man anreissen wie bei Süsswasserfischen ?
> 
> gruss
> Gerrit



Hi Gerrit!

Ich glaube ich kann Dich beruhigen!!!|wavey: 
Wenn Du im Moment desöfteren einfach nur noch blanke Haken hast, dann liegt es sicherlich an den Krabben, die die Haken manchmal in NULLl komma NIX leer fressen! |evil: Da sieht man meist eh nix an der Rutenspitze!!! Ist zwar sehr nervig, aber zur Zeit eher normal!#c 

Wenn Du nun wirklich einen Biss z.B. beim Dorsch hast, dann hast Du ein starkes Rucken in der Spitze - diesen Biss sieht meist "ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock"!!! 

Bei Plattfischen ist es allerdings meist so, das diese den Haken inhalieren und sich dann meist regungslos wieder mit dem Haken im Maul in den Sand eingraben. Gerade wenn es ein bißchen windig ist, dann sind diese Bisse wirklich schwer zu erkennen! Ein regelmäßiges kontrolieren hilft!#6


----------



## brandungsteufel (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Hi

Ich würde generell schon alle 15 Minuten kontrollieren.
Wie sieht denn die Bisserkennung aus wenn du wirklich einen Platten an Haken hast?

MFG


----------



## mb243 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich würde generell schon alle 15 Minuten kontrollieren.



Richtig !!! Habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen! #6 



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht denn die Bisserkennung aus wenn du wirklich einen Platten an Haken hast?



Naja, bei Ententeich kann man diesen Biss sicherlich noch erkennen - aber wenn es wirklich ein wenig pustet, dann sind diese Bisse -meiner Meinung nach - sowieso sehr schwer zu erkennen!!! Allein deshalb kontrolliere ich die Ruten mind. alle 10 -15 min !


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

gibts auch abhilfen gegen das treibende kraut (meist rötlich) das zieht bei mir immer so an der schnur und bei jeder welle zittert dann die spitze... ist mehr oder weniger kraut gut wenn man fische haben will, und dann tritt das Kraut auf ? Mir ist aufgefallen das wenn mehrere Tage ablandiger wind war mehr kraut da ist.


----------



## mb243 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Gegen das Kraut gibt es eigentlich nur eine halbwegs vernünftige "Abhilfe". Du musst Deine Ruten möglichst hoch aufstellen, damit gerade im Uferbereich wo sich das Kraut meistens befindet, weniger "Angriffsfläche" durch die sich im Wasser befindene Schnur ensteht!
Ob jetzt nun viel oder wenig Kraut im Wasser ist, da habe ich persönlich fangtechnisch noch keine Unterschiede entdecken können!


----------



## Rosi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Eine Hilfe sind 2 Ruten in einem Rutenständer. Oder 2 Ruten nebeneinander. Du beobachtest beide Ruten und wie die Eine, bewegt sich auch die Andere. Auf und ab. Wenn eine Rutenspitze was anderes macht, ist ein Fisch dran.

Flundern sind schwer zu bemerken, aber keine Angst, die gehen auch nicht wieder von selbst ab. Blockieren nur den Platz für die 2.

Dorsch bemerkst du immer, vor allem die Kleinen. Es gibt mehrere Nachrucke.
Wie der Plattenjäger schon sagte, gegen Kraut hilft nur Rute steil stellen. Meist ist dann auch schöne Brandung, Wind und Fisch.


----------



## brandungsteufel (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten ist es bei Platten schwierig.
Da hilft wirklich nur regelmässig kontrollieren.

Ich habe schon viele mögliche Bisserkennungs-Hilfen in Magazinen gesehen. Doch waren die mir immer zu aufwändig.

Und wenn mal was anderes als ein Platter am Haken ist erkennt man das auch 

MFG


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn mal was anderes als ein Platter am Haken ist erkennt man das auch
> MFG



Der Meinung bin ich auch#6 . Wenn ein Dorsch meint, deinen Wurm klauen zu wollen, dann merkst du das in jedem Fall .


----------



## moin moin (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Hilfe sind 2 Ruten in einem Rutenständer. Oder 2 Ruten nebeneinander. Du beobachtest beide Ruten und wie die Eine, bewegt sich auch die Andere. Auf und ab. Wenn eine Rutenspitze was anderes macht, ist ein Fisch dran.


 
Gaaanz genau! Wellenbewegungen haben an beiden Ruten sehr ähnliche Auswirkungen, ebenso das Rollen/Schleifen des Bleies über den Grund. Eine untypische Bewegung einer Rutenspitze lässt auf Fisch hoffen.


----------



## degl (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

@all,

an die einzigen platten-bisse,an die ich mich in den letzten jahren bewusst als erkannt erinner,waren die,wo kurz die spitze ausschlug und anschliessend die schnur etwas durchhing.
ansonnsten bemerkte ich die meisten platten erst beim rausziehen.
bin mal gespannt,ob sich das jetzt mit geflochtener ändert#h 

gruß degl


----------



## dorschiie (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

sieht mit geflecht ,meiner meinung nach, auf jeden fall besser aus weil weniger dehnung


----------



## brandungsteufel (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Kommt auch mit geflochtener auf den die äusseren Verhältisse an. (Wind/Wellen/Kraut etc.)

Bei gute Verhältnisse sieht man es besser.

MFG


----------



## sunny (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Hatte ich schon mal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja:

Es gibt für Golfer echt Bälle, um in der Dämmerung spielen zu können. Habe die damals bei Karstadt in der Sportabteilung gekauft. Die Dinger sind so milchig/durchsichtig und haben in der Mitte ein Loch, wo ein ganz normales Knicklicht reinpasst  .

Auf der einen Seite vom Ball habe ich ne Öse reingeschraubt, auf der anderen so'n kleinen Bilderhaken. An die Öse habe nen Meter doppelt gelegte Maurerschnur gebunden. Damit befestige ich den Ball am Dreibein, dann kann er bei einem kräftigen Biss nicht sonst wo hinfliegen. Den Bilderhaken biege ich immer noch ein bischen weiter nach innen. 

Was so'n Ball wiegt, weiß ich nicht. Schätze mal so 30 gr., ich kann ja heute Abend mal einen auf die Waage legen, wenn ich daran denke.

Nach dem Auswerfen kurbelst du die auf Spannung, stellst die Rute in das Dreibein und hängst den Ball in die Schnur. Dann lässt du Ball durch Schnur nachgeben auf Höhe der Rolle runter. 

Je nachdem was du nun für einen Biss bekommst, wird der Ball zur Rute gezogen oder sinkt in Richtung Boden. Das klappt echt super, du siehst jeden Zupfer und sieht im Dunkeln auch geil aus  . 

Vor allem kannst du auch mal nen paar Meter von der Rute weggehen, um mit deinem Nachbarn zu quatschen. Den Ball sieht man noch auf 50 m.


----------



## Micky (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Aktuelle Pressemitteilung von Karstadt: GOLFBÄLLE sind aus !!! :q 

@ Sunny: Foto hast Du nicht zufällig !?!?


----------



## sunny (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuelle Pressemitteilung von Karstadt: GOLFBÄLLE sind aus !!! :q
> 
> @ Sunny: Foto hast Du nicht zufällig !?!?



Nee, leider nicht:q . Wenn wir es irgendwann mal auf die Reihe bekommen uns zu treffen, wirst du sie zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Micky (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Wie gut das ich heute an einem karstadt vorbei komme.... Ab in die Sportabteilung und zumindest mal luschern was das ist :q


----------



## sunny (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Wenn du die Dinger findest, nimm sie bloß mit. Das sind die besten Bissanzeiger, die ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## mb243 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Hi !

Das mit dem Golfbällen mache ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit so! Allerdings waren die mal normal weiss bzw. habe ich die mit orangen Klarlack "getunt".

Geht allerdings nur bei Ententeich bzw. Windstille!

|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> sieht mit geflecht ,meiner meinung nach, auf jeden fall besser aus weil weniger dehnung


 
Ganz genau! Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist und die Schnur ein wenig einholst, merkst du schnell ob ein Gewicht dran ist, oder ob nur das Blei rollt. Geht bei ein wenig Übung auch mit Mono.
Wenn ich nicht zu faul bin, hole ich die Schnur sowieso alle 5 Min ein Stück näher ran, einfach um mehr Gebiet abzufischen.


----------



## tweety007 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Hallo Gerrit,

wenn sich bei mir nach 10 min noch nichts getan hatte, hab ich ein paar Umdrehungen mit der Spule gemacht, dann hab ich wenigstens die Krabben gestört, und dann hatte auch meistens ein Dorsch angebissen, oder ich hab das noch 1-2 mal wiederholt, und danach kam der Biss. Vielleicht weil in der weiteren Entfernung kein Fischwar, sondern näher am Ufer....

Gruß tweety007


----------



## haukep (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> jo mein Problem steht im Titel... ich ralls einfach nicht, gibts da evtl. Tips ?
> Schon arg nervig nen Wattwurm 30 min zu baden und dann beim einholen sind beide Haken blank. Haken Schollen und Dorsche sich selber oder muss man anreissen wie bei Süsswasserfischen ?
> ...




Wie im Schnurthread geschrieben --> Fireline :k


----------



## CyTrobIc (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

danke, ich werd eure Ratschläge mal beherzigen vielleicht hab ich dann ja mehr erfolg  was kost denn die fireline ?


----------



## haukep (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Ich glaub um die 80 Euro pro km, aber so genau weiß ich das nicht, ich lass die immer bei Marci bespulen und was der nimmt - keine Ahnung.


----------



## mb243 (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Guckst Du hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187447513&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## dorschiie (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

@haukep
gut wenn man  so kumpels hat.
oder hat marci deine kontonummer und bankvollmacht .
mein dealer bespult meine rollen auch immer und ich weiß trotzdem was ich bezahlen muß.
bitte keinen stress jetzt liest sich nur blöde.


----------



## Micky (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Ich hab mir Freitag auch frische Fireline bei Jose raufziehen lassen, aber ich hab auch noch ne ganze Ecke (Bleie, Kleinkram für Vorfächer basteln) mitgenommen, nur den Preis kann ich Dir auch net sagen. 

Aber EGAL, ich will angeln und das mit dem Gerät was ich möchte, denn wenn ich mir Gedanken mache wieviel was kostet, dann sollte ich "Vernunft" walten lassen und aus Rücksicht auf meine Finanzen "RÜCKWIRKEND" das Hobby Angeln aufgeben... |kopfkrat #t


----------



## Rosi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Wie Micky sagte, beim Angelzeugs ist der Preis nicht soooo wichtig, Hauptsachen die Wattis sind frisch und ich erfahre wer, wo, was, wann gefangen hat:q Trozdem weiß ich, daß Fireline zwischen 1,20 und 1,80€ Je Meter kostet.

Noch ein anderer Gedanke. Wenn du 2 Brandungsruten nebeneinander stehen hast, wackelt die mit der weicheren Spitze stärker. Hoffentlich hast du nicht so eine weiche Rute, denn da wird es noch schwieriger einen Biß zu erkennen.


----------



## Katze_01 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Moin

Nichts für ungut, Rosi.

Nicht böse sein 
aber ich würd mir bei den Preisen bei deinem Dealer lieber nichts kaufen.

1200€ - 1800€ für ne 1000m Spule.


----------



## Rosi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Na gut, die Aufregung:q 100m zu 13 Euronen, Katze, wenn wir dich nich hätten...


----------



## Katze_01 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme mit Bisserkennung*

Moin Rosi,

den Spaß musste ich mir geben.

hast ja recht mt dem Preis von 13 teuros.


----------

